

How A Blog Post Got 10K Google +1′s And 60 Inbound Links In 48 hours - makkedonien
http://trendblog.net/how-to-go-viral/

======
onion2k
And?

I don't mean that in a flippant way. I'm curious about what this huge number
of shares equates to in real terms. Beyond the amorphous "SEO link juice", how
does it translate into sales? Additional "onboarded" users? Increases in
revenue? _Anything that would count as measurable traction_? There is a
tangible difference between highly sharable content and highly effective
content. If you're trying to make a difference to your bottom line, effective
is better. Although, of course, sharable _and_ effective is better still.

~~~
AznHisoka
Some content serve different purposes. There is content that is meant to drive
conversions to a product, or newsletter, etc. Then there is content meant to
improve social signals, drive brand awareness, and link juice - all for SEO
purposes.

I imagine this post is of the latter. If it's of the former, then yes he
should've mentioned how effective it was in driving conversions.

------
argvzero
Why is this SEO bullshit on the front page?

~~~
yaix
My guess is that a sufficient number of people found it sufficiently
interesting.

